# Angeln in Polen, an Ostsee, Parsenta und Jamno-See



## seppell (17. März 2008)

Hallo liebe Angler!

Fahre zu Ostern nach Polen an die Ostsee bei Kohlberg. Durch Kohlberg fließt die Parseta und ein paar Kilometer entfernt liegt der schöne , große Jamno-See. Wer kennt sich in dieser Region aus und kann mir ein paar Tips zu folgenden Fragen geben?
a) Was für´ne Angelerlaubnis wird an der Ostsee, an Parseta    oder Jamno-See gebraucht ( Fischerprüfung Erlaubnisschein     usw)?

b) Was kann dort z.Z. gefangen werden?

c) Wo bekommt man Erlaubnisscheine?

Freue mich auf alle Tips und danke im Voraus.

mfg seppell


----------

